# Attention Spring Steelheaders



## slickdragger

With the warm weather it will not be long before the fish are on the redds. With fish on the redds usaully with that comes all the slobs. Anyway this isnt directed at anyone besides those that are doing it but every year the riverbanks get trashed. Myself and many others would appreciate it if this doesnt happen again this year.

Thanks


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Ahhh...yes, nothing says "spring" like the hoards that come solely for fish that are visibly on the rocks. Then you can listen to such sweet sounds as "fish on!-fish off!?"..."man, what fly you using...you're killing'em!"..."he was wrapped in the line, and the hook came off in the net"...or everybody's favorite..."yeah bro, right in the CHOPS!!!". 

Always a couple dudes who think they're true pro's and flat-out badasses when it comes to gravel raking as well. Don't worry, they will be glad to tell you and anyone else within earshot how awesome a steelheader they are. When you're running micro bags around the dark slots and troughs during bedding season, you'll hear lot's of "it's too late in the run for spawn" or "I don't fish for the ones I can see", as they cast to fish that are bedded in 4 fow, instead of 2 fow. All a part of Spring steelheading at it's finest!


----------



## daddyzig

Words to live by when it comes to the great steelhead

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Reel_Screamer86

Amen Jon!! Well said...


----------



## oldrank

Sounds like some one needs a hug.. A good sign winter is over is AS yearly rant about spring fisherman. Haha... seriously though lets all do our part n leave the river a little cleaner then we found it. Good luck to all


----------



## ausable_steelhead

oldrank said:


> Sounds like some one needs a hug.. A good sign winter is over is AS yearly rant about spring fisherman. Haha... seriously though lets all do our part n leave the river a little cleaner then we found it. Good luck to all


I don't rant "yearly" about it, and I also fish all spring long. The guys who show up only when it's bedding season, and are cocky douches....bother me. They also tend to leave trash lying around...look at HB's, BSC, the point or the clay below Foote. Balls of mono, burned out fires, beer cans, plastic, etc.

One other thing they do that really irritates me...TRAILS of prime loose wasted, all along the river banks! :lol:


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't rant "yearly" about it, and I also fish all spring long. The guys who show up only when it's bedding season, and are cocky douches....bother me. They also tend to leave trash lying around...look at HB's, BSC, the point or the clay below Foote. Balls of mono, burned out fires, beer cans, plastic, etc.
> 
> One other thing they do that really irritates me...TRAILS of prime loose wasted, all along the river banks! :lol:


The river is empty of people and lightest pressure I have ever seen with some beautiful steelhead around. Need to post something positive rather than making up the negative!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't rant "yearly" about it, and I also fish all spring long. The guys who show up only when it's bedding season, and are cocky douches....bother me. They also tend to leave trash lying around...look at HB's, BSC, the point or the clay below Foote. Balls of mono, burned out fires, beer cans, plastic, etc.
> 
> One other thing they do that really irritates me...TRAILS of prime loose wasted, all along the river banks! :lol:












Easier to find these right now than beer cans in the lower Au Sable!!


----------



## concentroutin

"Cocky douches." Hmmmm, very scholarly (and biblical). I'm with Streamside, keep it positive!


----------



## Fishndude

MichiganStreamside said:


> Easier to find these right now than beer cans in the lower Au Sable!!


Thx, Kelly, for the positive report. It is nice to see a real chromer this spring. She isn't even thinking about gravel, yet. I recognize that leaning tree, over your boy's shoulder. :lol:

Expect to see the Roper brothers is weekend.


----------



## herb09

Here something positive, the river is full of steelhead.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

MichiganStreamside said:


> The river is empty of people and lightest pressure I have ever seen with some beautiful steelhead around. Need to post something positive rather than making up the negative!


:gaga:


----------



## slickdragger

herb09 said:


> Here something positive, the river is full of steelhead.


How many did we get today Herb? And i seen 4 of them black bastards flying over the lake today while i was at work it like they follow the truck here.


----------



## herb09

Two trucks today, maybe 45,000 . Only gulls on them so far.


----------



## oldrank

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't rant "yearly" about it, and I also fish all spring long. The guys who show up only when it's bedding season, and are cocky douches....bother me. They also tend to leave trash lying around...look at HB's, BSC, the point or the clay below Foote. Balls of mono, burned out fires, beer cans, plastic, etc.
> 
> One other thing they do that really irritates me...TRAILS of prime loose wasted, all along the river banks! :lol:


5-19-14.... I know the feeling though.. I feel the same way when the orange army shows up for deer season on the public land I live next to.. it feels a little invasive n they have little respect for a place I love.


----------



## slickdragger

oldrank said:


> 5-19-14.... I know the feeling though.. I feel the same way when the orange army shows up for deer season on the public land I live next to.. it feels a little invasive n they have little respect for a place I love.


Exactly!!!


----------



## JigginRod

Know doubt the visible garbage is a problem,but, what about the garbage you can't see? For at least the past 75-100 years we have been breaking off massive pounds of lead weights yearly in every river and tributary throughout Michigan and nobody blinks an eye. It has to have some effect on the micro organisms, or others, that make up a portion of the steelheads diet. It can't be good....


----------



## MichiganStreamside

herb09 said:


> Two trucks today, maybe 45,000 . Only gulls on them so far.


Those stockers sure looked good yesterday! No cormies and temps upper 30's seemed like they like it.

If anyone spots Cormorats shoot me a text at 989-889-5374 need to know accurate numbers and locations. USDA guys will come and take care of them the right way - dead!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

After reading here about all the trash in Au Sable I looked hard today but could not find even one piece to pickup. Only found a beautiful river and bight chrome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Plenty of trash in the upper. Not gonna see much in a boat, down low. I'm outy on this thread, and site. Good fishing this spring everyone.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

ausable_steelhead said:


> Plenty of trash in the upper. Not gonna see much in a boat, down low. I'm outy on this thread, and site. Good fishing this spring everyone.


Sorry to disappoint you Jon! Went from Rea rd done and could not find your so called trash and blah blah blah. Just lots of chrome!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Some nice chrome from the upper section of the Au Sable Steelhead waters!


----------



## wyandot

Couple really nice pics there!


----------



## daddyzig

Very nice kelly how is the ice above the foot doing

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishdip

Thats the way,keep it positive.Beautiful pix,thanks for sharing.Did my westside tour now for the east.


----------



## Michiganbirdman

Thanks Kelly for the positive report. This river has seen a few ups and downs over the past 20 years. The last thing we should be doing is whining about guys fishing gravel and only showing up in April. We All need to do our part and pick up after ourselves no matter what the season.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

daddyzig said:


> Very nice kelly how is the ice above the foot doing
> 
> Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Still lots of ice on Foote Pond keeping water cold in river.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

Michiganbirdman said:


> Thanks Kelly for the positive report. This river has seen a few ups and downs over the past 20 years. The last thing we should be doing is whining about guys fishing gravel and only showing up in April. We All need to do our part and pick up after ourselves no matter what the season.


Everyone is sure right about that and never leave your trash behind!


----------



## daddyzig

MichiganStreamside said:


> Still lots of ice on Foote Pond keeping water cold in river.


Thank you and save some fish for me be up next weekend hope water levels stay good

Sent from my C5170 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Great looking fish, Kelly. That rain was a pain for a little while, and tough on the hands. We sure need it though!!!

Saw zero spawning steelhead today, for you filthy gravel rakers that might be wondering. Might be able to target a few suckers with fake spawn bags though. Still doesn't feel like many fish in river.

There definitely is some trash on the riverbanks, but it isn't super rampant and noticeable, it's localized to some certain "spots", and much more apparent when walking along foot pathways around the river. No doubt in my mind it is largely from slobs who follow others footprints in the winter, or are shown these spots somehow. Campfires, and beer cans. Yes I'm talking to you. You know who you are.

Trout fishermen organize a river cleanup upstream every year, with volunteer boats and everything. Just speaks volumes about fly fishermen in general!


----------



## MichiganStreamside

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Great looking fish, Kelly. That rain was a pain for a little while, and tough on the hands. We sure need it though!!!
> 
> Saw zero spawning steelhead today, for you filthy gravel rakers that might be wondering. Might be able to target a few suckers with fake spawn bags though. Still doesn't feel like many fish in river.
> 
> There definitely is some trash on the riverbanks, but it isn't super rampant and noticeable, it's localized to some certain "spots", and much more apparent when walking along foot pathways around the river. No doubt in my mind it is largely from slobs who follow others footprints in the winter, or are shown these spots somehow. Campfires, and beer cans. Yes I'm talking to you. You know who you are.
> 
> Trout fishermen organize a river cleanup upstream every year, with volunteer boats and everything. Just speaks volumes about fly fishermen in general!


Great looking steelhead Eric!!! Yes it was rough on the hands yesterday in that cold rain.


----------



## CHASINEYES

Nice to see healthy fish coming out of Huron. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HarleyDHawger

Think I'll just wonder over to the Rifle and see what it looks like over there, At least at the high banks I'll be out of the high winds.


----------



## DeerShack

ausable_steelhead said:


> I don't rant "yearly" about it, and I also fish all spring long. The guys who show up only when it's bedding season, and are cocky douches....bother me. They also tend to leave trash lying around...look at HB's, BSC, the point or the clay below Foote. Balls of mono, burned out fires, beer cans, plastic, etc.
> 
> One other thing they do that really irritates me...TRAILS of prime loose wasted, all along the river banks! :lol:


You're right about the trash that leaves the trash, could do without them but one of the worse types to deal with are the cocky douches who think they own the river just because they have more opportunity to fish it than most people.


----------



## concentroutin

Thank you DeerShack! You said what probably a good 50% of us are thinking. Maybe we are a little envious at times, but ful regular time jobs/family/other responsibilities sometimes come into play.:lol:


----------



## johnny5alive

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ahhh...yes, nothing says "spring" like the hoards that come solely for fish that are visibly on the rocks. Then you can listen to such sweet sounds as "fish on!-fish off!?"..."man, what fly you using...you're killing'em!"..."he was wrapped in the line, and the hook came off in the net"...or everybody's favorite..."yeah bro, right in the CHOPS!!!".
> 
> Always a couple dudes who think they're true pro's and flat-out badasses when it comes to gravel raking as well. Don't worry, they will be glad to tell you and anyone else within earshot how awesome a steelheader they are. When you're running micro bags around the dark slots and troughs during bedding season, you'll hear lot's of "it's too late in the run for spawn" or "I don't fish for the ones I can see", as they cast to fish that are bedded in 4 fow, instead of 2 fow. All a part of Spring steelheading at it's finest!


You know its spring when some failed fly fishermen goes on a rant about guys using flies and claiming to be heroes. Then they claim to be heroes .


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Maybe mods could shut this one down now??? Starting to sound a lot like the whitetail forum.


----------



## feedinggrounds

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Maybe mods could shut this one down now??? Starting to sound a lot like the whitetail forum.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## maliki

MichiganStreamside said:


> Sorry to disappoint you Jon! Went from Rea rd done and could not find your so called trash and blah blah blah. Just lots of chrome!


I don't comment much on this particular forum but I have to say the above statement is false advertising and would have me believe some on here are incredulous. It's been 20 years since I've been on the AuSable River but my family made a much anticipated trip last week. The walk started from a small two track just south of Rea Rd and downstream along the river approximately two miles. We were flabbergasted at how trashy and unkempt the land along this river's edge is. Wishing we would've known in advance as I would've brought several trash bags to collect


----------



## MichiganStreamside

maliki said:


> I don't comment much on this particular forum but I have to say the above statement is false advertising and would have me believe some on here are incredulous. It's been 20 years since I've been on the AuSable River but my family made a much anticipated trip last week. The walk started from a small two track just south of Rea Rd and downstream along the river approximately two miles. We were flabbergasted at how trashy and unkempt the land along this river's edge is. Wishing we would've known in advance as I would've brought several trash bags to collect


I found a McDonald coffee cup today! Should I post pics and give location? Lol!


----------



## wyldkat49766

Unfortunately there will ALWAYS be those who don't give a shyt about the trash and leaving it behind. Just as there are those of us who pack an extra shopping bag or two to collect up trash left behind. 

Ranting on an internet forum isn't going to help teach those leaving the trash as they are probably not even ON the forums. And if they are, they certainly are not going to speak up and say it was them. 

I also think that there 'may' be more trash that shows up in the spring from the water flowing and the ice picking it up and moving it further along the river.


----------



## tckurt

i used to pick up trash also at a great little private spot to get on a lake.the owners said no more fishing so they just ruin it for every one and they don't care they will just find a new spot to trash


----------



## Raylaser

I appreciate and agree with the idea of the "opportunist" fishermen that hit the river when the likelihood of catching fish is greater than other times of the year but that's always going to be inevitable. Heck, I can only get away to go north about 4-5 times each year at most (2-3 times in the Fall and 1-2 times each Spring). So I want to go when I have a decent chance to battle a few fish and keep a little meat for the freezer. I can't stand the ignorant and inconsiderate guys that stand 2 ft from you or cast over you etc. And for those who do leave their litter behind - how can you even call yourself a "sportsman or outdoorsman". I don't like crowds but if everyone behaves themselves and fishes by the rules, even a crowd could enjoy the fishery this time of year. Hey, I can dream can't I??


----------



## DoctorSeuss

I do agree pack in pack out! Seriously though I do not want to stare at your jerky bag!


----------



## Raylaser

Fished the Maumee River last Friday with a buddy and had a great day, caught a few fish but the downer was seeing all the trash on the river bank. Picked up as much as we could in our area but still more than there should have been. I left with about 2 spools of discarded line in my wader pockets. The only good thing was I found more lures than I lost to snags!!


----------



## Mbennie

Agree with Deershack...that one that is always posting likes to talk trash with no constructive advise for people who can't fish 200 days a year. Biggest DB out there.


----------



## friZZleFry419

Only trash left behind by me is my bobber in the trees. Not about to try and get them out either.


----------



## shotgunner

Mbennie said:


> Agree with Deershack...that one that is always posting likes to talk trash with no constructive advise for people who can't fish 200 days a year. Biggest DB out there.


If this is directed at Au your off base. I don't know the guy personally but have read a lot of his postings over the years ..many where he does offer good info. Pretty sure he's no "DB". Your letting envy of people with more available time than you instill resentment.


----------



## MichiganStreamside

37,000 Atlantic Salmon stocked into the Au Sable River today at the Whirlpool landing. Fish all looked healthy and no cormorants around in river today! Doesn't get much more positive than this!


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer

Hope to see some this Fall!


----------



## Raylaser

MichiganStreamside said:


> 37,000 Atlantic Salmon stocked into the Au Sable River today at the Whirlpool landing. Fish all looked healthy and no cormorants around in river today! Doesn't get much more positive than this!


Thanks for sharing! Love to see these pics. Gives me shivers to think about catching some of them once the grow a bit!


----------



## Robert Holmes

Thanks for sharing the picture. Are the atlantics starting to show up in the Rifle or AuGres rivers yet? Both would be great spawning rivers.


----------



## Fishndude

Robert Holmes said:


> Thanks for sharing the picture. Are the atlantics starting to show up in the Rifle or AuGres rivers yet? Both would be great spawning rivers.


This is the year we should start seeing adult fish returning in decent numbers, if they are going to. Hopefully we have some adult Salmon to fish for, again.


----------



## Raylaser

Fishndude said:


> This is the year we should start seeing adult fish returning in decent numbers, if they are going to. Hopefully we have some adult Salmon to fish for, again.


Amen to that Fishndude!!!


----------



## JQ13

ausable_steelhead said:


> Ahhh...yes, nothing says "spring" like the hoards that come solely for fish that are visibly on the rocks. Then you can listen to such sweet sounds as "fish on!-fish off!?"..."man, what fly you using...you're killing'em!"..."he was wrapped in the line, and the hook came off in the net"...or everybody's favorite..."yeah bro, right in the CHOPS!!!".
> 
> Always a couple dudes who think they're true pro's and flat-out badasses when it comes to gravel raking as well. Don't worry, they will be glad to tell you and anyone else within earshot how awesome a steelheader they are. When you're running micro bags around the dark slots and troughs during bedding season, you'll hear lot's of "it's too late in the run for spawn" or "I don't fish for the ones I can see", as they cast to fish that are bedded in 4 fow, instead of 2 fow. All a part of Spring steelheading at it's finest!


Says...johnny long drift! :lol:


----------



## Robert Holmes

I don't know how they run downstate. If you target them in the UP you will catch them from May through November and you don't need a boat.


----------

